# Latest Breakthrough in IVF technology... !!!!!!



## shmushma (Apr 25, 2015)

hi all, this is my first post. wanted to share these positive news from Australia, my mum saw it on the news the other day.

Quoting
"*A breakthrough in IVF technology* is expected to cause pregnancy rates to double among women over 40-years-old.
Under the new technique, embryos are only implanted in women after *12 hours of genome sequencing*, to guarantee there are no abnormal chromosomes."

Another quote:
"If a woman has had a previous history of breast cancer we can ensure that the embryos that we transfer don't carry that gene," Dr Henshaw said.
The new method will not only increase the likelihood of pregnancies, but will also reduce the number of IVF cycles required and the chances of miscarriages."

the news video and the whole story click this link

https://au.news.yahoo.com/sa/a/27253788/ivf-breakthrough-offers-new-hope-for-women-over-40/

/links


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Great news thanx for sharing
Always great to hear that science is working away in the background


----------



## Bela (Mar 26, 2014)

Great news but is genetic selection allowed in UK? At my clinic I was told it isn't...Could anyone confirm or explain? Which clinics in UK do genome sequencing please?
Thanks!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Genetic selection for gender isn't allowed, but quite a few clinics do pgs/pgd. Have a look at the PGS/PGD sub folder in the IVF section.

Xxx


----------



## Bela (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Cloudy! xx


----------

